# Anyone ever have or have pre-e?



## happymamma

I'm getting a little worried, cuz Im only 22 weeks. I suddenly gained 9 lbs in about a week. Well, k, the holidays didnt help :blush: but my legs from the knee down are so swollen and tight, and so are my hands. Today I started to worry cuz I got a bad headache which I normally dont get. So I went to get my blood pressure checked and it was 130/82 when my normal is around 100/68ish, even lower then that. Its been 92/52. So for me thats high, but still in the normal range, right? Im trying not to worry, I hate running tothe dr for every little thing. Anyways, I waited, sat for a bit, tried to relax and took my bp again and it went down to 108/80. That sounds better, but the 1st one scared the crap outta me! I never seen it that high, and if I still have 18 weeks to go Im just hoping this doesnt get worse. Any advise??


----------



## PoodleMommy

Did they check for protein in your urine? From what I understand, that's a more definite sign of pre-e than just elevated blood pressure (although your BP sounds pretty normal to me... mine was 160/100 on Monday, and I usually have low-to-normal!).


----------



## happymamma

That's really high! What did your dr say? How are you feeling?

I didnt check for protein, apparently they sell the strips at the pharmacy, but I called my dr this morning and he wants to see me so I'll let them do it there.

I never had pre-e before, this is my 6th baby and I only had small amounts of protein so maybe Im just swelling like normal, my headache was from my husband ;) and my bp I guess since its in normal range is ok. I just never seen it that high for me, ever.

Please let me know what your dr said, I hope you dont get pre-e! xxx


----------



## Sewergrrl

I had pre-eclampsia with my first pregnancy, but the protein was only slightly above trace (they are read by colors, so it's not exact). My BP went up in the 2nd tri when it's supposed to stabilize and kept going up. So while I had both pre-e factors, my doc only put me on self-BP monitoring and modified bed rest. I could get out of bed, but wasn't allowed to go to work or walk for long periods. I was not induced nor would they have unless the BP or protein went really high. The real issue was a couple days after delivery when my BP skyrocketed to 190/110. 

To answer your question about BP, yes you're clearly in the normal range, but I don't know if your doc would be concerned or not with it being not _your_ normal. Glad you're going to see him soon. :)


----------



## suzimc

Hi honey, if it makes you feel any better my BP shot up overthe holidays and my hands and feet grew! Probably due to having my step-children visiting....don't mention that oneon fbor I'll be in trouble! xxx Hope everything goes ok, my BP is coming down again now xxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

I had lots of swelling! None of my shoes fitted, my ankles were enormous and I had carpal tunnel syndrome in my wrists - they kept checking in case it was pre eclampsia but nope I just retained fluid! The carpal tunnel went straight after the birth, but I still have a lot of fluid and big fat feet - hoping it shifts soon as I bought some really pretty boots when I was pregnant and I want to wear them!!! :hugs:


----------



## happymamma

Lol Suzi, dont worry, my fingers are tied ;)

My dr has me on weekly visits now, and told me Im not allowed to go back to the gym :'( I dont understand the reason for that though? Does anyone know why? Youd think working out would be a good thing, right? Is he just being overly cautious or should I listen to him?


----------



## happymamma

Oh ya, and I gained 12 1/2 lbs in about 2 weeks, when I should have only gained 2. I wonder if it can all be water retention. I feel like such a fat cow!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

You gained 9 lbs in 1 week and 12+ in 2 weeks and your doctor didn't have you do the glucose test??????? PLEASE ask him to do that test ASAP!!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

And you're NOT a fat cow!!! You're pregnant, honey! :)


----------



## suzimc

Going to the gym will put up your bp honey! xxx


----------



## happymamma

The glucose test I have to do at 24 weeks, so thats coming soon. Why is rapid weight gain a sign of gd? 

I thought going to the gym would lower bp? Ive got the worst pg brain ever, I dont know my ass from my elbow lately


----------



## Sewergrrl

I honestly don't know why it's a sign of GD, but I had a couple months where I gained really quick, so she freaked and made me do my test at 25 weeks instead of 28 weeks.


----------

